# Has anyone here dealt with Provider Defaulting AFTER course commencement ?



## SSUB (Mar 27, 2018)

HI everyone , I just want to share with all of you an experience that we had gone through with a provider defaulting and how we were unaware of so many charges incurred due to this. 

Firstly , my spouse is the primary applicant and had undergone five months of ELICOS , then Diploma course commenced. The institute then informed him just before second semester commencement that they are unable to provide the course and that he will be transferred to another institute which provides the same course, very closely structured to the one they had. 

However , he will need to start the Diploma course from the beginning , which means starting again a 24 month course. And that would mean an additional semester , lodging,OSHC , fees AND a visa application to cover the balance term. 

We were told that this would be the only institute transfer of which they will assist in transitioning. Should we choose any other institute, then we are on our own.

Having been new here , we agreed. Mind you , at this point , we did not know the consequences of that decision.
We were only told that we will need to apply for the new visa 2 or 3 months before expiry, happens all the time ..no problem etc. So we applied and all went well, we got the visa to complete the course. We were aware of the OSHC and extra cost of living for the balance term and all but what we did not know is 

1. Our medical at the time of default was over 12 months , and so we had to do our medical all over again 
2. If we had applied for the visa within 12 months from date of default, we are exempt from paying the Visa Application Charge.- Mind you we are a family of 5 so OSHC and Visa Charges and everything else is not a small amount.
3.Upon applying for further studies, which technically would be the first substantive visa applied onshore , we had to pay the subsequent visa application charges ( this would not be the case if the provider did not default) for each person -AUD700.

So , to all students applying to study here , please ensure that you have all the information from the provider who is defaulting , on how you can avoid all the above .


----------

